# UCLA Extension - Entertainment Studies (Professional Training in Film & TV and Music)



## FilmSchool.org

This thread is for the general discussion of the film school UCLA Extension - Entertainment Studies (Professional Training in Film & TV and Music). Please add to the discussion here.


----------

